# Steelhead Fly Reel, Lamson Konic or Pflueger Trion



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Well being new to the whole fly fishing scene, I am looking for a little advice. I have a 6 wt rod and reel combo I purchased from Bass Pro as my first fly rod last year. I have had a blast pond fishing with it but my buddy talked me into going with him salmon and steelhead fishing so I figured I needed to get a larger rod. 

I ended up buying a Fenwick 9 wt rod on sale, and now I need to find a reel to put on it. I am thinking about either the Lamson Konic or Pflueger Trion. Both have good reviews it seems, and price isn't that much different. I like the look of the pflueger a little better, but I really want one that will function the best. The drag system is very different between the two from the sounds of it. 

Does anyone have any first hand experience with these reels? 

What do you look for when buying a reel for steelhead/salmon fishing? 
Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

a 9 wt rod is going to be a LOT of rod steelheading, or at least I'd think so... You'll have a hard time fishing light tippets with such a stiff rod. That said, I'm jealous that you got a fenwick on the cheap  how's it cast?

I'm betting the konic will have a better drag system (a cone has more area than a washer, every time), but the Trion looks like a more comfortable reel to fish.... I dunno  The konic is 1 oz lighter 

When fishing steelhead you look for a really well balanced reel with a drag system that can take a lot of heat, and a reel that won't freeze up if it gets wet lol.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

go with the lamson
and you can use a 9wt just fine(I'd use the 6, but it is a bit light). you'll pull hooks out with nymphs a bit more but who cares the fish will probably jump atleast once before you loose it so its fun. if you dont want to pull hooks you should try swinging big flies!!! 9wt is great for that
add a 6in piece of rio shock cord to the top of you leader and it will keep a few more of the fish on the hook.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

might I suggest going with a British made Orvis Battenkill? its simply the best quality reel ever made for under $100. they can be had on ebay for around $50. I used mine for close to 15 years, on everything from steelhead to salmon to bass. and it performed flawlessly. 


9wt is too much for steelies. 7 is perfect for most people. I go lighter still unless theyre fresh fish. 

drag system is a personal choice, but I think people rely on it too much, the rod fights the fish, not the reel. I never use the reel drag when I steelhead.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, I think I need to make a trip and check these out in person. Maybe get a better feel for the reels. Thanks again for the input,

Kevin


----------

